# Newbie to UK-M, say Hi!



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Hiya,

My name is Jenny and I am new to the gym , and also to this site.

I am looking to lower my body fat % to then increase lean muscle mass.

First few goals, of what i hope to be many more to come.

If anyone has advice - big nor small - or would like to share their views feel free to comment.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to UK-M  !


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

If only all new members typed in actual English and were polite like you 

Oh...and Hi!


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you  text speak irritates me, so polite english it is!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh Jenny don't be hasty.......dont treat me like a baby lol

hi:beer:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome Jenny


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww, look how friendly everyone is 

Hahaa. So any hints and tips guys?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Yo

caloric deficit - cardio.


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you george, with the calorie defecit, what in your opinion is the best cardio options. I will admit I am not a fan of hours of treadmills. I find I have a very short attention span and my asthma sometimes gets in my way. I am a fan of Spinning / Metablast (HIIT). Anything else I could be doing? I never quite understand how, if I am eating 1600 cals (fr eg) how i could deficit this every day?

May seem a silly question.


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you, love the sig! D


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

How familiar are you with calorie counting?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php

Go on this site. Work out your daily calorie requirements. Subtract about 300cals from your daily requirements. See how that goes. If your not making progress subtract another 100 calls

Use www.myfitnesspal.com to workout your macros

As for exercise HIIT is good. As are hill sprints etc. 30 -60 mins a day would burn fat quick

Just my 2 cent


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello an welcome to ukm


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

not terribly i will admit. I have tried in the past not to get too 'hung up' on food and calorie counting as I have seen a lot of girls do. So instead I try to go for balanced meals and I naturally dont snack nor have a craving for crisp or buscuits.


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you please explain macros? I understand (hopefully) that it is macro nutrients. But what exactly is it?

Thank you for the reply though I will check out myfitness pall


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

cypssk said:


> hello an welcome to ukm


Thank you


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_BMR.php
> 
> Go on this site. Work out your daily calorie requirements. Subtract about 300cals from your daily requirements. See how that goes. If your not making progress subtract another 100 calls
> 
> ...


Thank you george, with the calorie defecit, what in your opinion is the best cardio options. I will admit I am not a fan of hours of treadmills. I find I have a very short attention span and my asthma sometimes gets in my way. I am a fan of Spinning / Metablast (HIIT). Anything else I could be doing? I never quite understand how, if I am eating 1600 cals (fr eg) how i could deficit this every day?

May seem a silly question.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jenny_Lou said:


> Can you please explain macros? I understand (hopefully) that it is macro nutrients. But what exactly is it?
> 
> Thank you for the reply though I will check out myfitness pall


Sounds like you have some reading to do. But to answer your question, the macronutrients people are talking about are carbohydrates, fats and proteins. To be honest, there are a few ways you can try and achieve a calorie deficit without actually counting calories, but they won't be very reliable.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The below link give a fair outline of how to set up a generic fat loss diet:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Sounds like you have some reading to do. But to answer your question, the macronutrients people are talking about are carbohydrates, fats and proteins. To be honest, there are a few ways you can try and achieve a calorie deficit without actually counting calories, but they won't be very reliable.


So i need to get swotting up and invest some time in the back of packaging then? To have a good det i need the right amount of the macros and the correct calories plus a cardio plan that will help me achieve a deficit. To put it very simply.


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> The below link give a fair outline of how to set up a generic fat loss diet:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


Thank you I will give it a read.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jenny_Lou said:


> So i need to get swotting up and invest some time in the back of packaging then? To have a good det i need the right amount of the macros and the correct calories plus a cardio plan that will help me achieve a deficit. To put it very simply.


Yeah. You'll soon get familiar with how many calories are in food stuffs, and also how many you're eating each day. From that, and the trend in your weight (if it's going up, staying the same, or going down), you can pretty simply alter your diet to reduce calories by x amount to keep your weight loss going in the right direction.


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

Jenny_Lou said:


> Hiya,
> 
> My name is Jenny and I am new to the gym , and also to this site.
> 
> ...


HI Jenny, welcome and enjoy


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

Shaundasheep said:


> HI Jenny, welcome and enjoy


Thank you very much


----------



## Jenny_Lou (Jan 13, 2013)

gavzilla said:


> enjoy


Thank you very much


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey welcome to the site!! There's ssooo much great advice i've found on here from experienced people who are friendly and only to happy to help. There's loads of info in past threads and stickies that covers everything that begginers like us need to know!! Have fun and enjoy the site, its all there for you if you want it!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome you will get all the help you need here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow newbie! :thumb:


----------

